# The Starlings - new piece for solo piano



## Owen David

If you're interested in maybe adding something new to your repertoire, you might be interested in the following new composition of mine:

https://www.talkclassical.com/69718-caprice-starlings.html#post2005964

Audio and piano score are included.


----------

